# Collodal silver



## SpikeFern (Feb 15, 2016)

I was just curious if anyone knows if colloidal silver is safe to treat hedgehogs with? Has anyone used it? It's a natural antibiotic, antibacterial, antifungal, antiparasitic etc? I have heard of it being used in a lot of other animals, horses, birds, rats, guinea pigs etc., with great sucess. It's supposed to help with everything.

https://books.google.com/books?id=t...page&q=colloidal silver for hedgehogs&f=false


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Colloidial silver as a health supplement taken internally is bunk and can actually cause internal damage if it builds up in the system. Silver has some anti-bacterial/funal properties when used topically, such as silver sulfahexadine cream.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-l.../expert-answers/colloidal-silver/faq-20058061


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Soyala_Amaya said:


> Colloidial silver as a health supplement taken internally is bunk and can actually cause internal damage if it builds up in the system. Silver has some anti-bacterial/funal properties when used topically, such as silver sulfahexadine cream.
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-l.../expert-answers/colloidal-silver/faq-20058061


That's what I was thinking, I had read it was no safe for people to consume it I thought it wouldn't be safe for animals either.


----------



## SpikeFern (Feb 15, 2016)

The cars where people turned gray is because they were inproperly making their own colloidal silver and ingesting wayyyy to much. 

There are many studies showing its effectiveness. The ppm in the colloidal silver has to be monitored. Buying it is safer. The kind i have is called silvercillin 10ppm. 

I was curious if anyone has used it for skin infectios or just for daily immune support.


----------



## SpikeFern (Feb 15, 2016)

http://draxe.com/colloidal-silver-benefits/


----------

